# Accéder à son iDevice depuis son ordi ?



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche en vain, une application permettant d'accéder à son iPad, iPhone... depuis son PC/MAC. Pour l'instant, je n'ai vu que le contraire, donc ci vous trouvez cela n'hésitez pas !


----------



## ventdest (8 Mai 2011)

voir l'app TeamViewer si cela peu aider
bon week end


----------

